# Our first review



## Morrus (Feb 4, 2002)

Former staff reviewer Jesse 'Tuerny' Dean was given a preliminary copy of Wild Spellcraft for advance-review purposes.  

Please bear in mind that Tuerny does have a connection with EN World in that he was a staff reviewer before he moved away to college.  

That said, he gives it a 5/5!!!

Wild Spellcraft should be on sale by the end of the week - hopefully sooner.  A few mistakes and typos are being corrected right now, after which you should see it at RPGNow.com.

Woohoo!!


----------



## Glacialis (Feb 5, 2002)

**wiping up drool**

I'm waiting, though if I didn't have a job to distract me, I'd be more insane than I am now ;p. Desperately need new rules for my 3e wild mage...and I've seen a little bit of what Ryan's written before, so I have faith it'll be most excellent!


----------

